# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  FAROWELLA

## elwen

Hi,

Anyone had any experience keeping this strange looking fish ?? Heard it is an excellent algae eater.

----------


## hwchoy

elwen, it is the Farlowella. Just got one from Gan today, so far it has been keeping a low profile. Will let you know once I catch it scrapping algae.

----------


## ShaoSiong

Great fish to have. I have 2 in my tank for a year already. They are constantly eating (most likely algae) from the glass and leaves of plants. They like fish food too.
Due to the small mouth (like oto) I won't dare to say they are super algae eater. However, they are the kind of exotic fish that looks good in your planted tank and eat some algae, so can condsider buying. :Wink:

----------


## juggler

How big will they grow? How much are they?

----------


## hoppinghippo

koh fong: check this out, http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gfarlo.html

----------


## bentan

excellent webby

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/9/2002 1:43:52 PM 
> 
> How big will they grow? How much are they?
> ----------------


Koah Fong, Gan is selling them for $15, he has a whole tankful underneath the pleco tank inside the fishroom. According to him it doesn't grow much more than that size, which is about 6in. Make sure not to get the Royal though.

BTW, thanx again for your plants. The Salvinia makes an excellent display for the outdoor "pond".

----------


## David

hi elwen

the falowella is an excellent algae eater. however it is best to just have one, maximum at two. Once your tank are cleared or have little algae it feeds on, it will turn to your plants....certain soft leaf plants will become lace plant.

Max growth rate at 6inchs.......do not get the royal falowella

----------


## akoh

Hi guys ! the one at Gan is called Farlowella Vittata ! excellent algae eater BUT quite a weak twig suckermouth catfish ! cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh
Safe Diving !

----------


## hwchoy

whatever it is called, it is one lazy bugger. In the whole week I had it I have yet to see it ACTUALLY eat some algae, or anything at all for that matter!

----------


## benetay

they are shy fishes, they are always being nip at the tail which looks very nice liek a worm...

they are very good algae eaters.

----------


## hwchoy

Bene, you're absolutely right. My otos and malayan loves to cling on to its back and tail. And guess what, all it does is to SHRUG!

----------


## kelstorm

nice and interesting fish.... seen it at Gan...

----------


## benetay

in the end he fallowalo will die..=(

----------


## hwchoy

don't die how to buy new ones?  :Razz:

----------


## benetay

doens't mean dun cannot buy new one kekeke....

----------


## ikan

Why you not recommend royal Farlowella. Hard to keep? I had problem keeping royal alive in my tank. What is the secret to keep it alive. I like the royal much better.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/14/2002 9:38:14 AM 
> 
> Why you not recommend royal Farlowella. Hard to keep? I had problem keeping royal alive in my tank. What is the secret to keep it alive. I like the royal much better.
> ----------------


don't know, maybe it doesnt eat algae?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 3/14/2002 9:38:14 AM 
> 
> Why you not recommend royal Farlowella. Hard to keep? I had problem keeping royal alive in my tank. What is the secret to keep it alive. I like the royal much better.
> ----------------


Hi ikan ! there are two types of Royal Farlowella : Dwarf and normal or giant Farlowella. I have been keeping both types ( in fact I have several others species of Twig Suckermouth catfish too ) for years and they're quite hardy !. I noticed they like very fast flowing and highly oxidated water, well ! maybe that's the secret ! , cheers !
[ :Grin: ]

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## ikan

I don't know why they don't survive well in my tank. I have no problem with other catfish.

----------


## benetay

the royal one...is huge....

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 3/14/2002 4:29:21 PM 
> 
> the royal one...is huge....
> ----------------


bene, sounds obscene  :Angel:  [ :Grin: ]  :Angel:

----------


## benetay

kekeke if you know what i actually mean and stop thinking that way.

The royal twigcatfish is bigger in size then any of his family members =) Guess they need alot of algae and big space for them to rest.

----------


## kelstorm

saw a couple of them in Petmart today..

----------

